# Excel ---> Zwei Werte per Formel in ein Kästchen einfügen?



## Krankes-Kaff (8. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

nun ist es, denke ich, meine letzte Frage in Sachen Excel und Formeln.
Gibt es eine Formel, mit der ich in ein Kästchen die Werte zweier Kästchen einfügen kann?

Also wenn ich nur dern Wert aus einem Kästchen eingebe, lautet die Formel z.B.: 

=Tabelle1!B2


Mit einem + zwischen den beiden Formeln geht es nicht, das hatte ich schon probiert!


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!



Liebe Grüße


Tim


----------



## Leola13 (8. September 2004)

Hai,

so : =+Tabelle1!A4+Tabelle1!A5  ?

oder willst Du noch etwas anderes ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ultraflip (8. September 2004)

Schreib mal ein Beispiel ...


----------



## LunaSun (8. September 2004)

Hallo Tim.

Versuchs mal so:

=Tabelle1!A1 & Tabelle1!A2

Auf diese Weise kannst Du auch andere Wörter zum Beispiel zwischen die einzelnen Werte bringen:

="Wert aus A1: " & Tabelle1!A1 & " und Wert aus A2: "  & Tabelle1!A2

Grüsse,
LunaSun


----------

